# Opinions needed - Interesting or Hideous?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Rock it? or Burn it?

It started out life as an alder tele with a nice spalted maple top. I was looking for something different so I tried a purple dye called "Bordeaux".
I hated it. Tried to fix it with other shades, nothing worked. Total fail.
Exhibit A:








You can't really sand off dye so into the planer it went.....and this is what came out. I still hate the purple, but I love the wood.















I don't know whether to love it or hate it. Opinions welcome, poll to follow, honesty very much appreciated.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would keep planing it and see what you get. I agree, it does look awful.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

I think it looks kinda cool. It definitel makes a conversation piece.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2015)

I agree that it looks kinda' cool.
You could always flush it?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Hideous...but that doesn't mean that there isn't someone out there that will think it's the coolest, most unique thing in the world.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, I want to love it and I usually like the oddball stuff with lots of grain....but I'm not digging this one, I'm afraid.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Put it up for sale and see what happens


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> Put it up for sale and see what happens


I agree !! 

You have the pics and (possibly) all the information needed to transfer to a new FS thread. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

With a high gloss finish the colours might just pop, give it depth and it will be unique.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Different strokes for different folks...I'm sure you could find a buyer out there.

For the record, burning is never the answer.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

johnnyshaka said:


> Different strokes for different folks...I'm sure you could find a buyer out there.
> 
> For the record, burning is never the answer.


nah, I wouldn't burn it. I'll just paint it black. 

It's like that girl you see with way too many tats and piercing....... both interesting and offensive at the same time. Maybe it's the kind of guitar you only play in the dark.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Its kinda cool - would be interesting to see how it would look with a clearcoat.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I say finish it. I think it looks cool.

But I voted _Burn It_ just because it's an option.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree with those who say give it a clear coat and see what happens. Also, with the right pickguard and hardware, you could produce something desirable.

I bet you a nice triple layer puckguard in cream-black-cream would look really good. Add some old nickel pups and you're stylin'.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> View attachment 15746
> 
> View attachment 15747


gloss it and keep it...i think that looks awesome! or just give it to me...and i'll use it!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not a fan of Teles (Well playing them or looking at them--I like how many people play them)
The look now isn't my thing either--but as seen on this thread--there are people who like it--so finish it & sell it


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I think the colour looks great. Thedyed purple part really does work with the rest of the top.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

bluebayou said:


> I think the colour looks great. Thedyed purple part really does work with the rest of the top.


I agree but the Spalt woodgrain looks pretty darn nice underneath the purple. Burning is out of the question (sorry to the 3 guys that voted to burn it)
I also wouldn't plane any more wood off but maybe paint remover would work on what's left if you decide to go that route.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

The more I look at it, the more I like it.
With the right hardware, it will definitely be a unique and interesting Tele.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I would dye it again with a pink or lighter purple dye and see how it turns out.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Shoot it with a transparent purple and see what it looks like. At that point you can clear coat it or shoot it a solid colour.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

soldierscry said:


> I would dye it again with a pink or lighter purple dye and see how it turns out.


I was thinking this same thing, but in cherry red, maybe with darker edges. 
That said, it doesn't look awful now, and I'm sure once it's loaded up with a guard and hardware, it'll be even more palatable.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

it's cool man. one of a kind. don't cheap on pickups if you're going to keep it. if it's gonna be moved along, put ok pickups (preferably used set).

you may regret selling it one day. 

I bet if it's for sale for long enough, and the fit and finish is killer, it'll sell for more that you'd think, especially on a place like reverb.com

just a thought


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

It's not a finish that I would personally seek out, but there are lots of PRS owners (and wanna-be-owners) out there who go crazy for tops with figuring and finish like that. Sorta looks like a PRS take on a Tele to me...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As a piece of dyed wood, it's attractive and intriguing. As a guitar body it's not my preference. I lean towards simpler finishes that provide an "uncluttered" playing interface. Not necessarily ONLY solid colour, but not complicated overdone flame either. For instance, I'm not partial to those newer Kiesel multi-layer finishes, or the monstrosity that is the Zoot Suit SG.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

mhammer said:


> ... or the monstrosity that is the Zoot Suit SG.


I had to google that one, you described it well.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm with several others. It could pop with clear or trans finish. Worst case, there's always paint


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mike Potvin said:


> Shoot it.


I guess that is quicker and more humane than burning it.:smiley-faces-75: (Mike, I couldn't resist.)

I would simply paint it a nice gloss red. That's what Cheezy would do.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Solid colours are nice.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> Rock it? or Burn it?
> 
> It started out life as an alder tele with a nice spalted maple top. I was looking for something different so I tried a purple dye called "Bordeaux".
> I hated it. Tried to fix it with other shades, nothing worked. Total fail.
> ...


keep it its different. i like it 

proud boogie owner


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

silvertonebetty said:


> keep it its different. i like it
> 
> proud boogie owner


Thanks.

It's kinda grown on me now. Just waiting for the clear to cure so I can buff it out and finish it. I think the word is "Unique"


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

+1 on a gloss finish. There will be _some_ occasion where it will be the perfect guitar for the gig.


----------

